# how much should we expect to pay for trail horse?



## Indigosblue

well where i live horses are pretty inexpensive, so a trail buddy would cost you around 1-2,000. However i have lived in places where horses weren't so cheap ( i'm guessing you're living in one of these) and a trail horse would run you a 4-6,000 bill. If you have experience with desensitizing horses then you could find a really good green one and just expose it to stuff. The key is to find one with the correct personality =p. i rode a green OTTB on a trail today and she was completely wonderful....she completely ignored the other horse when he spooked and was SUPER relaxed. You just need to find a nice, relaxed horse =] Good Luck, and keep lookin' until you find a good horse!


----------



## SailorGriz

I think I set my limit at $2,000 or $2500, I'm not sure. That was last fall and out West which may make a difference. I ended up paying $1500 for a very solid, and big ('cause I am), trail horse. He is not perfect--but most of his problems can be attributed to me, the inexperienced rider. 

As I learn to ride him better, I'm sure he will learn to be ridden better. Actually, it's already happening. And I just started "formal" training which will accelerate the process.

I don't know where you've looked, but we had our best luck on DreamHorse.com. It allowed us a lot of flexibility in our searches--price, search area, characteristics. 

There are also a lot of horses around here on CraigsList.com. But that wouldn't be my first choice for finding one--in part because they generally don't list much information about the horse.

But, in the final analysis, how much you pay will depend on how much horse you want and how "finished" you want him/her to be. Speaking from experience, if your husband is new to riding I'd suggest you pay a bit more and avoid the frustrations of having to train a horse and a rider at that same time!


----------



## Painted Horse

I just helped a friend get a really nice horse for $1600 and that included an almost new Tucker saddle. I just bumped into a lady who was running out of hay and didn't want to buy any more. She wanted to sell the horse but was much more worried about it going to great home. She kinda knew me and trust me that the party that took the horse will give it a great home.

Yes you should be able to buy a good trail horse for $3500 to $5000. But with a little luck and some searching, You might find a better deal on horse that just needs a good home.


----------



## Tennessee

That's seems pretty expensive for a trail horse to me. If you're willing to travel, check around KY/TN. There seems to be quite a few nice trail horses up for sale all of the time from $1200-$2000.


----------



## garlicbunny

Gosh..thank you all for the quick and informative responses, appreciate it! All of you have great advice, maybe we just need more patience..have looked at 13 so far, and the 3 best ones were over 3,500. I know there are less expensive ones out there but heck with the price of gas ( and we have used a Lot so far) it might be better to pay a little more for the horse and less on more gas! It is frustrating for sure..thanks again..


----------



## SailorGriz

Bunny, I mentioned this to my wife who went to DreamHorse and looked it up, just for fun. She set search parameters to Ohio, "husband safe" (under skill), 8 to 15 years old, $2500 max, temperment 5 (out of 10) max. As a reference, that's about what we used for my search except for area searched.

She found 9 horses in Ohio that meet those requirements. She thought "Chet" might be a good fit. One of his skills is "trail riding recreational."

You can also do a search within a distance of a zip code if you live near the edge of the state--or if the state is a bigger area than you want to travel around looking for a horse.

Good horses are out there, Bunny. And you really don't have to break the bank to get one. Good Luck! Please keep us posted and, once you've got the Husband a horse, fill us in on your trail riding experiences!


----------



## garlicbunny

I should probably add that the horse has been shown in local circuits and in 4-h. Reading from the ad...last year he was shown by an inexperienced youth showman and placed in top 3 in WP, Showmanship and Horsemanship at the county fair. He has been taken to many camping trips with inexperienced riders. Great on trial, loves water! Also used for riding lessons. Clips, stands for farrier, hauls, no vices, UTD on vaccines and worming. He is a very sweet guy, a people horse and selling him only to lack of time with him.

Does this explain why he is so pricey and is this reasonable afterall? Just asking as I have never spent more than 1,800 for a horse for myself and that was 2 years ago. All my other horses were under $700.00 thanks..


----------



## SailorGriz

Bunny, I don't know if any given horse is worth any given amount, or not. It's a hard call to make when standing with the horse, let alone just reading about him/her! 

But do keep in mind that what a seller claims a horse can do and what the horse can actually do are not always the same thing. Heck, if I was selling Mr. Big he'd be the World's Greatest Trail Horse and worth at LEAST a gadzillion bucks! And, since I'd be saying he was the World's Greatest Trail Horse right here on the internet it'd have to be true. Right?

$3500 seems like a lot of money for just about anything. Please do your homework and make sure you're getting what you think you are getting. 

End of sermon! ;-)


----------



## corinowalk

I think you can certainly find a better price on a horse just used to haul around the hubby. Are you looking for something registered? Younger? With show experience? Or are you just looking for an easy to ride horse for your hubby.


----------



## garlicbunny

Of all the posts I have ever started I have to say I think I have gotten the best replys from all of you and thank you for that. My husband wants a partner for life, does not have to be registered, must be 15.1 -15.3. Must be somewhat beefy build, calm but not dead, 100 % sound, pretty, have character and like people, preferably a gelding...anything else....I want a horse for him that won't spook much, one he can have fun on and relax while riding. I don't want to chance a horse he might get hurt on and not want to ride again. He has ridden quite a few time over the years and is not afraid, just inexperienced but does very well riding the horses we have looked at. i ride them first and if I think it might be a horse for him, then he rides it. 

It was funny this weekend there was one 9 yr old green mare (very pretty), and I knew within minutes it was not the horse for him but he insisted on riding her. In the beginning she did well for him but after a few minutes she began little bucks...she had his number and it made me laugh and think..told you so! haha


----------



## SailorGriz

We're here to help Bunny! After all . . . it's ALWAYS fun to help someone else spend their money! ;-)


----------



## xNightHawk

garlicbunny said:


> It was funny this weekend there was one 9 yr old green mare (very pretty), and I knew within minutes it was not the horse for him but he insisted on riding her. In the beginning she did well for him but after a few minutes she began little bucks...she had his number and it made me laugh and think..told you so! haha


 
OK GarlicBunny!!!!!! Your hubby see's he amused you this weekend! 

I'll take the time to read all input's - look's like much advise posted. It has been real fun looking. Can't wait till we find that "husband safe" ride! :lol:


----------



## pintophile

The most expensive horse we ever bought cost us $1500. Good trail horses are out there cheap-you just need to know where to look and who to talk to.


----------



## RhondaLynn

Bunny where are you located? I know you should be able to find a great trailhorse for less than 3500. I paid $1000 last year for a wonderful mare who is a good trailhorse. You just have to keep looking. Although right now (spring/summer) is the best time to jack up a price because this is when folks will buy. Keep looking....and you will find the perfect horse for hubby... You might have to pay more but when you find the perfect horse it is worth it.. 

Rhonda


----------



## garlicbunny

rhondaLynn, we are in Ohio. SailorGriz...I hear ya, actually this horse is on Dreamhorse but that is not the site we found him at. The ad id # is 1655493 if you guys want to look it up and tell me what you think after seeing him....Gees if it weren't for the money my husband and would probably go for it. He does have two youtubes and his sire has a you tube also. Seems if you try to find just a trail horse the search comes up with nothing. This is like getting a trail horse with bells and whistles I guess.


----------



## maura

Here's my take on this - 

I have two lovely, young (10 and 11, 7 and 8 when I got them) nice looking QH pleasure horses in my pasture. One is the designated husband/child/guest horse, one is my horse. My horse requires an assertive, reasonably experienced rider. The other can be ridden by just about anybody. 

They were both free to me. Free to me, I've come to learn, is different than free to anybody. The folks who gave me these horses had seen my place and knew what kind of home I could offer, knew what kind of care they would receive and knew I could manage whatever issues arose. 

My next door neighbor paid $2000. for a 12 year old beginner and husband safe horse. She's a wonderful horsekeeper, but not as experienced an all around horseperson, and needed to have something *safe*. It was money well spent. 

All that said, I can't believe the market is that much different in Ohio than it is in central Virginia. Nice, basic trail broke horses are going for nothing or next to nothing. Very safe and experienced horses are going in the 2000 - 3500. range,


----------



## phantomhorse13

have you contacted any rescue groups in your area?

if you are concerned with size and temperament, but not necessarily age, that might be a great resource.


----------



## garlicbunny

yes, age is a factor, didn;t really want to go over say 12. We want these horses for life for sure. I am thinking that if we really like this horse we should not let a few hundred dollars stand in the way. We have already have spent a few hundred dollars on gas and we found another horse we liked and actually had a ppe on him and had to let him go due to events the day of the ppe. So you see, I think if we still feel the same on Friday when we go back we will probably take a day or two to still think about it, then set up a ppe. Did anyone see the you tubes or the ad on dreamhorse? The ad # is listed above if anyone wants to critique him. Big thanks to all of you!


----------



## QOS

I think you can get nice trail horses anywhere from $0 to 6K and up. It just depends on what you want and if you're willing to wait and look around. I paid $1500 for Biscuit. He was underweight and while he was gentle, he is not a finished horse by any means. He is a nose to tail kinda guy because that is what his former owner wanted him to do. He will not go out by himself. He doesn't have a smooth steady lope...and that will come with time and training. We paid $3000 for Sarge and got him for an absolute steal. He is a finished team penning horse and had been trail ridden on a regular basis. He has been trained out the wazootie, has top notch blood lines and is the sweetest fellow in the world. 

I would consider selling Biscuit to the girl who rode him for me this weekend when I couldn't ride so that I could buy a totally finished and polished horse. It is whatever is most important to you. Choose the traits that are set in stone and go from there. 

For me, set in stone is gentle, not crazy, not spooky, not hot headed and I got all of that in Biscuit. I will be paying more to have him trained and finished out because that is important to me. 

Be sure and vet check whatever horse you are looking at...look at their vet records too. Good luck and post potential horses - we want to see them!!!


----------



## trailhorserider

We paid $2000 for my BLM Mustang (yes, a BLM Mustang!) and he is the best horse I have ever ridden. Trained wonderfully, he was a pack, trail, and heel horse before I got him. Worth EVERY penny and anyone can ride him. I think he would take care of a sack of potatoes if you let him. :lol: 

It seems like the truly polished trail horses are at least $2500 and up in my area. However, you can still find some bargains. A friend and I each bought a Fox Trotter mare for $500 and $800 each just over a year ago. And gaited horses often bring more out west. But they are slightly rough around the edges, good for an experienced rider but I don't know if I would call them husband safe (my mare is perfect with another horse but is excitable when riding alone).


----------

